# Castalia Lottery Results Posted!



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

log into your account on the ODNR site and it will tell you if you won or not. I sadly did not. If anyone wins Ill buy you an expensive dinner to let me go with you! lol


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Same here, the Hougans struck out as well.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't even get on the results page

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

thats weird it should let you. It let me. Here is the link https://jc.activeoutdoorsolutions.com/oh_customer/app/goHome.do


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Yep I lost too. I guess I'll just spend $4.00 per pound at the trout club lol!


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

I got drawn......8/29/12....its on my calendar. I actually forgot I put in for the lottery until I got the letter at home. A very nice surprise.

Never been there so anyone who wants to share some tips....my ears are open.

Rich


----------



## fishingjohn (Jun 1, 2009)

Was lucky to win lottery draw 3 years ago. Take your time and enjoy the time slot that you have. Lots of fish - only downfall is you have to keep the fish you catch so you could limit out in very short time. We used jigs and maggots. Good luck!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I've failed every year... even the years where there was 2 lotteries - one for regular and one for fly fishing... sigh...

You won't need any 'tips' to fish it, heck you could put a hook in a piece of popcorn and catch them. Just be selective and try to target specific fish (a brook or brown, or golden etc etc). I've walked the area with the folks from the hatchery... just unlucky with the lottery... you will have a blast for sure, grats on winning.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Richman said:


> I got drawn......8/29/12....its on my calendar. I actually forgot I put in for the lottery until I got the letter at home. A very nice surprise.
> 
> Never been there so anyone who wants to share some tips....my ears are open.
> 
> Rich


Your tip is to try as hard as you can to avoid the hundreds of smaller fish in there that cause you're fly lol. The big guys are always on the bottom


----------

